# Big People



## Mist1kaL (16 Aug 2005)

Do big people make it in to the army, just wondering cuz im a chubby person and  was wondering that so... yea


----------



## kincanucks (16 Aug 2005)

Well after carefully and thoroughly reviewing the CF recruiting website, the physical fitness requirements, the different trades and the physical demands associated with each and after reading some of the many threads on this site about the physical requirements, what do you think?


----------



## alexpb (16 Aug 2005)

You can be chubby and fit at the same time.

If your fit and can do what your asked of, then i see no problem. I've seen many big people in  basic training, they weren't all small toothpicks.

Ofcourse basic training also helps you drop pounds though.


----------



## DG-41 (16 Aug 2005)

You will need to be fit though - especially running. If you are serious about getting in, you will be need to be able to run at least 5k at a decent pace, and 2.4k at a "pressed" pace (around 10 min for 2.4k)

Doing the 2.4k is easy, as that's just 6 laps around a typical high school running track. You should be able to find a facility where you can practice without too much trouble.

I cannot possibly stress the importance of this enough: during Basic and most of your career courses, you will be doing a lot of running in GROUPS, and if you are incapable of keeping up with the group you will be responsible for inflicting a lot of extra pain and suffering upon your coursemates. This is not a way to win friends and influence people, especially as military courses require a very high level of co-operation and teamwork within the students of the course. Your coursemates will rely on you, and you will rely on your coursemates.

Become the master of your own destiny, and learn to run. Your life will be much happier for it.

DG


----------



## FITSUMO (16 Aug 2005)

have a look around the forum, you will see lots of big people that are trying to get in and that are in.  I am 5'10 239, I am waiting to get selected, so I have made it this far, just be in great shape when you go to your PT.  "You can be chubby and fit at the same time."  yes, you can, but that should not deter you from trying to shed any excess weight.  I have a resting heart rate of 43, blood pressure is bang on, lots of good cholestrol( cannot remember which is which).  I train 9-15 hours a week, I am chubby but when I get to BMQ I will be lighter than I am today, and when I done BMQ I will be even lighter.  My plan is to be 200lbs by this time next year..........Be as fit as you can and keep striving to improve.  While you are getting ready for PT train with people that are in better shape( or faster, stronger, whatever), make it your goal to hang with them.........

train hard, and the best of luck.

respect
FITSUMO


----------



## Mist1kaL (16 Aug 2005)

well I'm 5'11 and 221 lbs i can run like 20 laps around my school gym ans we run like 2k every day for warm up so i think i can make it but i have like no time to go to the recruiting center were i live i either have to work or i have homework or something to stop me. NE ways i see alto of big guys in the army around my city its it a Civilian job or what?. I wanna join Combat Infantry when i do join.


----------



## FITSUMO (16 Aug 2005)

"well I'm 5'11 and 221 lbs i can run like 20 laps around my school gym ans we run like 2k every day for warm up so i think i can make it but i have like no time to go to the recruiting center were i live i either have to work or i have homework or something to stop me. NE ways i see alto of big guys in the army around my city its it a Civilian job or what?. I wanna join Combat Infantry when i do join."

If you want in, (wait for it), make the time..............I work 60-75 hours a week, am married and have household duties I must do, I made the time as did most people on this forum.

Its great that you want to join the Infantry, great trade, when you join is up to you and no one else.....the best time to join is when its good for you to join.  Remember that the process takes awhile so the sooner you get started the better.

"NE ways i see alto of big guys in the army around my city its it a Civilian job or what?."  Not sure what your saying here, pls resend.


best of luck to you.

respect
FITSUMO


----------



## Mist1kaL (16 Aug 2005)

yea i kno but im 16going on 17 soon so i dont kno when to join


----------



## Springroll (16 Aug 2005)

You can also download all the forms from the CFRC website. 
Use the pdf to fill them out and print them off....every form you need is on there.


----------



## Mist1kaL (16 Aug 2005)

u got a link?


----------



## bonitabelle (16 Aug 2005)

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/home/index_e.aspx

Also, it's not my place to say, but can you please not use msn speak on here.  It makes it easier for everyone to read.


----------



## Springroll (16 Aug 2005)

Yes I do have a link:

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/application_form_e.aspx

Every bit of information you need is on that site.


----------



## Springroll (16 Aug 2005)

FITSUMO said:
			
		

> "NE ways i see alto of big guys in the army around my city its it a Civilian job or what?."   Not sure what your saying here, pls resend.
> 
> best of luck to you.
> 
> ...



I will translate for you ;D:

Anyways, I see a lot of big guys in the army around my city. Is it a civilian job or what?

hehehe 8)


----------



## Mist1kaL (16 Aug 2005)

lol sorry for the MSN talk  I will speak properly and thanks for the link


----------



## FITSUMO (16 Aug 2005)

ok, so now I feel old, thanks for the translation. 

respect
FITSUMO


----------



## Springroll (16 Aug 2005)

Don't feel old. 

I have a 16 yr old brother that I chat with on MSN a few times a week and an 11 year old son to keep up with(I monitor his msn use). 

I have become *very* familiar with the lingo...hehehe ;D


----------



## paracowboy (16 Aug 2005)

Options:
a) become fit, stay fit, enlist.
b) enlist, suffer through, become fit
c) do none of the above and wonder for the rest of your life if you had what it takes to serve your nation.


----------



## Mist1kaL (16 Aug 2005)

ill try option a. but if it dont work then option b. lol thx guys


----------



## paracowboy (17 Aug 2005)

Mist1kaL said:
			
		

> ill try option a. but if it dont work then option b.


sounds like a plan. Stick with it. Educate yourself, first. Hit the library *before* you hit the gym.


----------



## Jaxson (17 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> sounds like a plan. Stick with it. Educate yourself, first. Hit the library *before* you hit the gym.




very true, the best workout regime is one that is well planned and thought out, otherwise you could end up getting pretty badly hurt not to mention your results could suffer and you could be wasting alot of time instead of maximizing your results. try to read a couple articles on everything you plan to do.


----------



## Mist1kaL (17 Aug 2005)

i basically wanna be in Combat Infantry thats all i really want to do, so sould i just read up on Infantry stuff and how to qualify for it?>


----------



## Springroll (17 Aug 2005)

How about you worry about getting a good education before worrying about the infantry??

It will help you more in the end.


----------



## Jaxson (17 Aug 2005)

I have to agree with springroll, if your 16 going on 17, your not yet done highschool and that Should be your main priority if your able and capable of going through it.


----------



## FITSUMO (17 Aug 2005)

paracowboy: as always you have great info and insight.......
"Options:
a) become fit, stay fit, enlist.
b) enlist, suffer through, become fit
c) do none of the above and wonder for the rest of your life if you had what it takes to serve your nation."

I have to add an option  a.5  become fit, enlist, realize that you can never really be fit enough, suffer through, become more fit and never stop trying to improve, serve your nation.


----------



## Island Ryhno (17 Aug 2005)

I'm 5'10" 280lbs, you will not find much bigger kicking around. I run, poorly, it's a fact I have to live with, the gazelles had to keep coming back to get me on the runs and had to thank me profusely for helping out on the ruck marches. It's all very ying/yang in the forces, not everyone is good at everything. I can out lift/pull/push or drag most, and most can outrun me (god help you if you can't) just suffer through whatever gets chucked at you. There is a place for all types in the forces, if you are willing to give 100% all the time. Good luck, oh and finish school, whatever else happens, finish school.


----------



## paracowboy (17 Aug 2005)

So, I'd modify your plan lightly, if I were you.

1. Educate myself on fitness (there are some threads on this site you can start with), 
2. follow through by actively exercising and eating healthy, 
3. continue attending High School while achieving the highest grades you can, 
4. graduate High School, then consider secondary school or enlisting.
5. be a kid. Do stupid stuff, get in trouble, chase girls (another reason for points #1 & 2), and cherish your family.

Right now, your job is School. The better you do in school, the better you will be received in the Forces, and should you choose not to enlist, the more options you will have to follow.


----------



## P-Free (17 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> How about you worry about getting a good education before worrying about the infantry??
> 
> It will help you more in the end.



Never let your schooling get in the way of your education.


----------



## NavComm (17 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I'm 5'10" 280lbs, you will not find much bigger kicking around. I run, poorly, it's a fact I have to live with, the gazelles had to keep coming back to get me on the runs and had to thank me profusely for helping out on the ruck marches. It's all very ying/yang in the forces, not everyone is good at everything. I can out lift/pull/push or drag most, and most can outrun me (god help you if you can't) just suffer through whatever gets chucked at you. There is a place for all types in the forces, if you are willing to give 100% all the time. Good luck, oh and finish school, whatever else happens, finish school.



Thank you for this. Finally someone who understands the CF needs more than just automatons who can run and do mega-pushups!

I may not be a 20-something year old 6'2 male who can run 10k in 28 min and do 50 pushups with one arm tied behind my back, but I know I do have skills that will be a benefit to the CF and to my country.


----------

